# Great Deal for Upgrade to iPhone 4 at Radio Shack thru Dec 11



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373877,00.asp

"From now until December 11, Radio Shack is slashing $50 off iPhone prices and unprecedented trade-in credits of up to $125 for a functional 3GS phone.

Combined, that $199 16GB iPhone 4 you've been waiting patiently for will cost you a mere $25."

My new iPhone 4 is updating and syncing now  Cost a bit more than $25 since my 3G wasn't eligible yet for upgrade, but my daughter's iPhone 4 was only $25 with the deal. They did have to phone around and find one for me at another store.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW! I think I know where I'm going tomorrow. My oldest daughter really wants an iPhone 4.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

A $50 discount is nice, but they're kinda boning you on the trade-in. 16/32 GB 3GS' in mint condition are worth $201/261 respectively, through other services, and you can often do better than that on ebay or craigslist.

It does take longer, of course, and I had to yell at them once due to a mixup during check-in, but I did get the full $302 they quoted for my 16GB 3GS and $219 for the 16GB 3G (back in early June). Let me get two 32GB iP4s for $115, including tax and shipping


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geko29 said:


> A $50 discount is nice, but they're kinda boning you on the trade-in. 16/32 GB 3GS' in mint condition are worth $201/261 respectively, through other services, and you can often do better than that on ebay or craigslist.
> 
> It does take longer, of course, and I had to yell at them once due to a mixup during check-in, but I did get the full $302 they quoted for my 16GB 3GS and $219 for the 16GB 3G (back in early June). Let me get two 32GB iP4s for $115, including tax and shipping


Dude, you're harshing my mellow...


But seriously, I'm sure I could've tried selling the old one on eBay or going some other route, but honestly I (we) are at the point where we'd rather take the simple route. And DH, who follows this stuff pretty closely, was happy with the deal. We were trading in 8G 3G phones, which your site lists for $115, $40 more than Radio Shack. Heck, we briefly considered keeping my phone for the grandkids to use as a Touch, but decided against it until they're a little older.
And I'm loving my new phone, although my syncing skills could clearly use a little work...


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Dude, you're harshing my mellow...


Sorry. 



Meemo said:


> But seriously, I'm sure I could've tried selling the old one on eBay or going some other route, but honestly I (we) are at the point where we'd rather take the simple route. And DH, who follows this stuff pretty closely, was happy with the deal. We were trading in 8G 3G phones, which your site lists for $115, $40 more than Radio Shack. Heck, we briefly considered keeping my phone for the grandkids to use as a Touch, but decided against it until they're a little older.


I definitely wouldn't bother with the mail-in route for $40. It's clearly not worth it. For $100+ difference I can tolerate the hassle, but in your situation, I would have done the same thing you did.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Meemo said:


> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373877,00.asp
> 
> "From now until December 11, Radio Shack is slashing $50 off iPhone prices and unprecedented trade-in credits of up to $125 for a functional 3GS phone.
> 
> ...


Good catch, there's a bunch of smartphone deals right now. Cox Communication wireless has a great offer for android phones. (limited rollout only)

http://ww2.cox.com/residential/orangecounty/wireless.cox


----------

